# Finally! Our First BR-Z! - Arc, Audiomobile, Mosconi + Review of Focal FLAX



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

This build was two firsts for us...as some of you may know, we have done a TON of Scion FR-Ss, but oddly enough, not a single BR-Z...and as a subaru owner myself, i always kinda felt like something was missing...UNTIL NOW!! 

the other first was our introduction to the new Focal FLAX sandwich speakers. Now, you may think, hey they are focal dealers, whats the big deal here? but those that know personally know that my own listening taste often does not gear towards the brighter more detailed top end typical of Focal drivers, and instead, i prefer smooth, laid back highs found on speakers such as DLS or Morel. This is the reason that you dont see Focal speakers gracing our build logs other than the super awesome and super priced Utopia Be sets 

This new technology from Focal though, promises a more subdued top end paired with super midbass and overall sonic performance...the technology was interesting and you can read more about exactly how they build the speaker here:

Innovative Technology | Focal America

I am not really a tech and spec guy, so my biggest interest was finding out of these new drivers delivered on their promise sonically. Having done a bunch of sq builds in FR-Ss with other speakers, this car would give me a very accurate idea of how the FLAX 165FX compared against other speakers such as the Illusion Carbon C6, and the Morel Elate and Hybrid lines.

so...lets get started, here is the car in all its World Rally Blue glory, just the way a subby should be 




























the goals were the system was pretty simple, this is what we like to call our basic level 1 SQ build:

1. achieve a nice level of sound quality throughout

2. maintain stealthiness and oem appearance inside the vehicle

3. take up as little trunk space as possible

lets get started:

The customer is waiting on the new pioneer NEX headunits to come out, so for now it is running off the Subaru premium navigation headunit.

first up is fuse holder mounting , with a custom made metal L bracket by Joey 




























the only modification done to the interior for now is the additionl of the arc audio remote bass knob:










now, lets take a closer look at the Focal FLAX PS165FX. the build quality is SUPERB like all focal products, and the cone really does look like nothing else in the world. the tweeter is a magnesium/aluminum inverted dome and looks quite cool as well. 























































onto the build, the FLAX set went into the oem mounting location. first, new speaker wires were run into the doors, and the entire door sound proofed with blackhole Tile on the outter skin, and a combination of foam and cld damper from STP on the inner skin:



















adapter baffles were made and coated with several layers of trunk bedliner:



















the baffle was then bolted to the car using oem mounting points and then the FLAX midbass was installed:




























the outter door panel also got treated with some CLD damper to prevent resonance:










the same procedure was then repeated on the passenger side:























































onto the tweeter mounting, i trimmed a pair of illusion audio tweeter mounts to hold the FLAX tweeter cup, and painted them black so the silver would not peer out through the grille, and then mounted the FLAX tweeters to them:



















these were then bolted back into the car via oem hardware:





































next comes a series of wiring pics as the bundle travesl from the front of the car to the back, ziptied and secured every few inches:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as they entire the trunk, the driver side wires are divided so all the signal cables go up towards the rear deck, the the not yet used cables for the upcoming rear view camera (to be installed with the NEX headunit) went to a point further back; the passenger side meanwhile, had the spekaer and power cables go upward, and the subwoofer wire go to the back side of the trunk, also note the Mosconi 4to6DSP mounted in a custom made metal bracket in place of the oem amplifier:



















the rear deck was also sound proofed with foam and cld:



















time for the finished product. here is the view of the trunk. a single sealed fiberglass side enclosure of about .5 cubft is on the passenger side, covered in dyed oem matching trunk liner. An audiomobile Elite 2208 8" subwoofer resides behind a matching painted blue grille. Simple, space saving and has a lil extra touch to it 























































as for the amps, here is the normal view of the trunk standing behind it with the camera held at chest level, not muching to be seen 










duck down further, and two arc audio xdi amps is visible, mounted inverted to a beefy metal rack that is bolted to the rear deck. a 805 on the left sends 2x200 to the tweeter and 1x400 to the sub, while a 804 on the right is bridged powering hte midbass with an additional 2x200 watts. all the wires are routed neatly and passes in and out of factory beams and channels so nothing is hanging down. I can tell you now, after quite a few cars, that wiring this was NOT fun 
































































a few build pics.

this is the mold we already had for the FT86 passenger side trunk, joey made a copy and test fitted it int he car:



















then he fabricated the mounting ring baffle, attached it to the back side of the enclosure, and pulled puppy love fleece over the shape and applied resin:





































then he made the snap in front grille piece that will be painted later:



















when the resin cured and reinforcement dried, joey sanded the enclosure:










then it was wrapped in trunk liner, dyed darker, wired up and blackhole STUFF put into the box:










then the AM 2208 was installed and wired up, the painted grille pressed in place, and its ready to go. it stays in the trunk via combination of press fit, velcro and the factory rubber cargo mat.




























this is the cricket bat of an amp rack that joey made, the long bar on the right hand side attaches to the car and mounts the two distribution blocks, here it is during painting and with the amps bolted in place:





































and finally, i leave you with two pics of the mosconi 4to6 wiring, before and after the factory foam pieces went back in 



















so thats it...our first BR-Z done!  honestly though, for us it was virtually no different than working on a FR-S...

for the other parts of the system, the 2208 sub continues to impress...i really makes itself known that there is a true subwoofer in the car, it blends extremely well with the front stage and provides a great amount of impact and extension for its size. 

as for the rest, here is a quick review of the Focal FLAX PS165FX:

1. build quality and ease of installation: superb! the appearance of the driver is one that oozes high quality...installation wise, i appreciate the mounting slots on the mdibas instead of the holes to give you a bit more margin for error, while the tweeter mounting system is very well thought out...overall excellent and befitting a speaker in this 6-700 dollar price range.

2. midbass: once the speaker loosened up after about an hour or pink noise, the midbass performance is very very good. i would not call it an output and extension beast such as a focal KRX or a Morel elate, but high passed at 80 hz, it extended down naturally and smoothly and the impact was very very good...on par with the illusion C6 i would say, it is also very effortless and i couldnt really drive it into distortion even wtih 200 watts on tap. i think it will provide a great midbass anchor for any system, two way or three way. when coupled with a subwoofer, playing madonna's holiday intro really gave my check a good thumping. Nils Lofgren's keith dont go also was very enjoyable with the natural resonance of the guitar.

3. midrange: very balanced and smooth without any major peaks and dips. that is ultimately, what i like to find in a spekaer...just it power it up without any eq on it and see how it sounds, and truth be told, its was very good and i didnt have to address too many things on the eq. nice resolution, things just in general sounded like how they were suppose to sound, not too shouty, or lispy.

4. highs: this, as mentioned, was my biggest concern...and i have to admit, they were spot on in saying these are a different type of sound. its NOT harsh at all, hell often, firing against the windshield can result in even more highs, but in this car, once i got the gain balance right, it was again, smooth and natural, no blaring female focals, no painful cymbals...just nice...but it still has all the details that focal is known for. i would say it doesnt sound too different than the carbon C6 and the seas lotus reference, tweeters that i personally like, and they also look similar on the RTA, prety flat with a slight rise at the upper frequences from 16khz on. 

overall, i am VERY impressed by these speakers, and i think you will see us using more and more of them in the future. they are still overall hotter uptop than the morels, but not at all in a displeasing way...and since i am one of those people who is very sensitive to highs (call my listening taste boring and flat perhaps hahaha), that means a lot 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

Love the install and a great review Bing


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gorgeous and beautifully integrated!! Awesome work guys!


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Zomg! Are those old red chonies to make that sub enclosure?!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Great writeup. I really dig that amp mounting style! 

I might be looking at Flax or Illusion Carbon 3-ways later in the year, but one of my hesitations was that they may be too hot, because I also prefer a smooth, laid back top end signature, so thanks for putting some of that to rest.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very cool. So have you and JOey gotten to the point where you can do an FR-S/BRZ build in your sleep yet? 

Thanks for providing your impressions/review on the flax. They looked very nice at your last GTG and I have been wanting to hear some installed. Hoptologist, do the guys at Looney Tunez have any in yet?


----------



## Blake (Mar 3, 2006)

Fantastic install, as always!


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Doesnt mounting amps like that tend to make them run hotter? Have you had any problems mounting them inverted before? That is a great way to mount amps and save space so Im most curious.

Also curious as to how big a pain in the rear it was to run all those wires lying upside down in the trunk.


----------



## J.novak (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Bing, sent you a pm


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

rton20s said:


> Hoptologist, do the guys at Looney Tunez have any in yet?


Not yet, but it's been at the top of my current things-to-bug-Robert-about list for a while now, so hopefully soon


----------



## CactoesGel (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks, Bing! This helps seal my decision on the Flax.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Some amps actually do better mounted upside down. We have not had any issues with heat on any amps we have done inverted so far.

I think he fell asleep a few times doing the wiring. It's that relaxing..





MacLeod said:


> Doesnt mounting amps like that tend to make them run hotter? Have you had any problems mounting them inverted before? That is a great way to mount amps and save space so Im most curious.
> 
> Also curious as to how big a pain in the rear it was to run all those wires lying upside down in the trunk.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i am looking forward to trying maybe the flax 3 way set next


----------



## colled96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice install.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I love seeing more Subaru BRZs. 

I'm surprised that the owner did not go with a three way setup for the front stage. The imaging is so much better with most of the frequencies above the dash. Were the rear speakers disconnected? Also did the owner keep the factory head unit?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Zippy said:


> I love seeing more Subaru BRZs.
> 
> I'm surprised that the owner did not go with a three way setup for the front stage. The imaging is so much better with most of the frequencies above the dash. Were the rear speakers disconnected? Also did the owner keep the factory head unit?


i am still not sure what exactly the factory amp does, but i guess i need to find out...cause the rears are still playing and its very high level coming out of the back of the headunit 

as for the 3 way thing i think budget is always a limiting factory, he came to us wanting us to install the OEM plus package


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> i am still not sure what exactly the factory amp does, but i guess i need to find out...cause the rears are still playing and its very high level coming out of the back of the headunit
> 
> as for the 3 way thing i think budget is always a limiting factory, he came to us wanting us to install the OEM plus package


The factory amp powers the 6.5" door speakers and I think it relays power to the roof antenna. You should be able to bypass and remove it. The factory rears are powered off the headunit. If you disconnected the front 4" and tweeter then it may be giving full power to the rear speakers. The Fujiten factory head unit is junk. 

I'd have pushed the Audison Prima three way set in place of the OEM Plus before the focal.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice execution as usual


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

even for OEM plus this looks awesome. how are the flax drivers priced compared to other ones you use?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I believe when Bing talks about OEM+, he is talking about the upgrade systems provided by a company called OEM Audio Plus. They provide vehicle specific audio upgrades for the Toyota/Scion and Subaru (BRZ only) brands. From what I understand these are Dealer or Port Installed Options. Cost of the complete system for the BRZ/FR-S is $1200-$1500 depending on which option you choose. I think the owner of this BRZ made a wise choice. Though, I have not heard one of the OEM+ systems yet. 

FR-S/BRZ


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

Nice build and nice car! Any issues with so much separation between the woofers and tweeters? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

BEAVER said:


> Nice build and nice car! Any issues with so much separation between the woofers and tweeters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Properly tuned I have not notice any major deficiencies...most of the systems we do have this type of separation. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Zippy said:


> The factory amp powers the 6.5" door speakers and I think it relays power to the roof antenna. You should be able to bypass and remove it. The factory rears are powered off the headunit. If you disconnected the front 4" and tweeter then it may be giving full power to the rear speakers. The Fujiten factory head unit is junk.
> 
> I'd have pushed the Audison Prima three way set in place of the OEM Plus before the focal.


Ah...that explains it a lot.the factory amp was removed and the dsp resides there now. Should be good when the nex goes in in a few.weeks.

As for audison prima...we dont technically sell audison  only connection products.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Another nice build, guys.
The sub trim ring is classy - a little showy, without being gaudy.
Thanks for the write-up on the Flax speakers. I've been wondering about them since the GTG.

Where are the shots of the top-secret anti-theft non-standard hardware?


----------



## eddieg (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Bing, 

First - I am a SIS fan! (I AM YOUR NUMBER ONE FAN  - this is when you start running for your life...) 

But that just makes me one out of so many! 

I really like your honest response about being a Focal dealer and at the same time having a personal taste which differs from their sonic signature which is at the utmost heights of what we call "super natural". 

I my self as well, just like you, not a big admirer of the upper end of the spectrum, it hurts sometimes especially as you mentioned the upper female vocals, cymbel, snairs etc. 

I was for many years using in my cars only Morel speakers as they are a natural choice for me and cheaper to buy (look at my location) but the thing with Morel allways was that as much as they are laid back and smooth - they tend to miss out part of the aggressiveness punch in the woofer/midbass area which I found many times to be missing - a lack at need I would say 

And on the upper end it sometimes felt like they just can't peak up the paste when listening to recordings that had distortion in them or simply many many tools playing all together at high rate. 


Now I always avoided Focal speakers as I found them very hard to control at the high notes. 

Finally a friend of mine started selling Hbrid Audio and I found the legatia series - especially the L1R2 (ring radiator) tweeter which had the best out of both laid back and super detailed sound. 

And yet still I found it a bit too much for me and I maid a decision which might be something that would be just the correct thing for you - and this is why I am writing all of this info to begin with.

I decided to go "tweeterless" using the L3SE as mid-tweeter but I found it a bit lacking at the upper end though indeed they were very good tweeterless. 

Lately I've made a blind gamble and bought a pair of CDT ES-02 Mid-Tweeters which took me by surprise as they are very detailed, they really do go nicely to the upper end area and as well they are amongst the warmest and most pleasant speakers to the ears I've heard up so far.

I found out that I am finally able to give up tweeters though I still have an unexplained craving for Bewith Accurate or Fuji-Bianco but that would be AFTER I robbed a bank 

The CDT's are surprisingly cheap in compare to other speakers I've purchased as would like to recommend you to test them.

The original idea by the way was to search for a good 2 way set for which the midbass is an 8 inch (mine are 8.5 as I am about to pair them with L8's) 

The Focal sandwich cones look like a work of art! and I bet they sound just as good - what is their price tag? 

Thanks!

Eddie


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

tjswarbrick said:


> Another nice build, guys.
> The sub trim ring is classy - a little showy, without being gaudy.
> Thanks for the write-up on the Flax speakers. I've been wondering about them since the GTG.
> 
> Where are the shots of the top-secret anti-theft non-standard hardware?


yeah we had to stare at the flax set at the shop for quite a few weeks before the car came in for em hehe.

non standard hardware only found on cars built to compete in install haha, look for it on the TL, Genesis and GT-R 

swing by sometime, id love to see what you are able to do with that Audiocontrol DSP


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

eddieg said:


> Hi Bing,
> 
> First - I am a SIS fan! (I AM YOUR NUMBER ONE FAN  - this is when you start running for your life...)
> 
> ...



thank you sir  you are very kind. i try to be totally honest when delivering my opinions on here about product. I may not be that knowledgeable and my opinions may not be worth that much, but you can bet that it is what i truly believe about a product at the time or writing it


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah we had to stare at the flax set at the shop for quite a few weeks before the car came in for em hehe.
> 
> non standard hardware only found on cars built to compete in install haha, look for it on the TL, Genesis and GT-R
> 
> swing by sometime, id love to see what you are able to do with that Audiocontrol DSP


I'll do that! How's tomorrow?
I've had an audiophile friend and a musician friend in it lately. Both helped me dial in the EQ, and both were suitably impressed that a car system could sound that good.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

tomorrow works  just give me a heads up on time


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

simplicityinsound said:


> tomorrow works  just give me a heads up on time


Probably around 1.
I'll text you when I'm ready to head up.

Got any cool project cars to check out and listen to?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> Got any cool project cars to check out and listen to?


At SIS? Never.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

rton20s said:


> At SIS? Never.


Ha! Always something cool going on.

But the last couple times I was there, they were all in pieces with stuff all over the place and key components not installed. For some reason, when they're completed, people want their cars back...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unfortunately prolly not, we are delivering a car today  and another maybe next week that is a fixer upper


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Bing and JOey - great to see you guys again. Bing, thanks for the tips on tweaking the EQ.

I figured out why the 10" sub in the .7 cu ft box sounded so doggone underdamped:



It didn't do that 18 years ago when JL made it.
I guess 3 systems and 6 years in the garage will do that to ya.
Now I have a use for the GTS 2110 I won at the pre-Christmas GtG!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What a nice way to come up on a spare sub! Make sure you post up your impressions once you've had some time with the GTS2110.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

rton20s said:


> What a nice way to come up on a spare sub! Make sure you post up your impressions once you've had some time with the GTS2110.



Not "Spare" anymore!

I'll do that.
The outer housing's a little big on this one, so I've probably got another hour of dremel work before it fits in there. Which means probably next weekend - this week's pretty packed, and I'm dead tired tonight.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey at least you figured it out...i was like, man that sounded like a real big sub and asked you if it was big and then you said first gen W6 i was like hmm...memory must be fading 

is a hole too big? or too small? if its too small, id say invest in a palm router and a rabet set and a flush cut.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

I know! I don't remember the 10W6 sounding that big and flabby either!

Hole in the enclosure is too small. Probably by less than .090 in diameter now - really close.
The riv-nut I used to secure the box to the vehicle seems to be spinning in place, so I can't remove it am working inside the trunk. Always too fun. But no room for a router in there, and no way I can think of to find the center of the existing hole. So I'm just using the dremel to to grind away a little of the plywood, fiberglass and body filler at a time as evenly as I can until it fits. I'll put some cord weatherstripping down to make sure it seals tightly. It was close enough last night to get the screws in, but the big plastic cover around the frame wouldn't squeeze in all the way around.

Okay - I read Palm and my brain said Sander - and I couldn't figure out how that would help.
That would fit - but I'm going to see if I can do it with existing tools - palm router looks really handy, but I have a full-size router (shiny Craftsman from the '60's!) so I'm not sure it would be the best investment for my tool kit. Then again, I could always use a new tool - and it would probably handle the job in a matter of minutes once I figure out what size bit and bearing to use.
Hmmmm.
Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

spinning rivet nut sux, luckily, since i started really clamping on it, it hasnt happened. if you really wanna get it out...you will need a grinder. grind the head of the bolt off, so you can lift off the box, then you cut the screw so its flush. then grind the top flange of the rivet nut off and then you can push it down and it will fall..then try again.


----------



## gsxrtin (Nov 28, 2007)

How is the stage height going from a dash midrange to a tweeter?


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

What crossover points did you use for the speakers, or did you use the passive?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

gsxrtin said:


> How is the stage height going from a dash midrange to a tweeter?


Stage height.honestly is quite good...a few inches above the dash.







THEDUKE said:


> What crossover points did you use for the speakers, or did you use the passive?


Yikes I forgot...I.asked orca for guidance and got the starting point. I want to say.3k but dont quote me..gotta go back and.look at the tune file

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

Thread revival! I just bought a 2015 Subaru Outback and am planning my system install. I pulled my old system from my former vehicle. Focal K2P 165KR speakers, JL audio 10" Sub, JL audio XD700/5 amp. 

I will be interfacing to the factory headunit in my new Outback, so I am getting an Audison Bit One DSP. 

I was just told about the new Focal Flax speakers and my high end shop are very impressed and think they sound even more natural than my existing Focal K2P 165KR 2-way comps. 

They are suggesting I upgrade to the Flax (even though they are somwhat of a lower price point. But then they also recommended I consider the Flax 3-way component PS 165 F3 set.

What do you think? Are the Flax better than my K2P KR's ...and would the 3-way comps sound notably better than the 2-way comps? I am strongly leaning toward the Flax because I always felt the highs on the KR's were just a bit hyped. Also wondering if the 3 way system would be a bit punchier in midbass?


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

groberts said:


> Thread revival! I just bought a 2015 Subaru Outback and am planning my system install. I pulled my old system from my former vehicle. Focal K2P 165KR speakers, JL audio 10" Sub, JL audio XD700/5 amp.
> 
> I will be interfacing to the factory headunit in my new Outback, so I am getting an Audison Bit One DSP.
> 
> ...


^---x2... what Groberts said above.. I'm in the same boat.. 

Bing.. do you think the Flax series is better sounding off a Mosconi AS 100.2 amp- than the 3 way K2p KR's?


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

jimmyjames16 said:


> ^---x2... what Groberts said above.. I'm in the same boat..
> 
> Bing.. do you think the Flax series is better sounding off a Mosconi AS 100.2 amp- than the 3 way K2p KR's?


Since my Post, I was able to demo the Flax Series Speakers next to the K2 Power 165 KR's and to the Focal K2 Power 165 KRX2.

While the Flax are very smooth and warm, I prefered the detail and punch of the K2P KRX2 Speakers. Sold my K2 Power 165 KR's. Having my Install done this week.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

groberts said:


> Since my Post, I was able to demo the Flax Series Speakers next to the K2 Power 165 KR's and to the Focal K2 Power 165 KRX2.
> 
> While the Flax are very smooth and warm, I prefered the detail and punch of the K2P KRX2 Speakers. Sold my K2 Power 165 KR's. Having my Install done this week.


Im assuming from your description of the top end difference between the two the demo was in a sound room on a board? Let me know how it sounds in a car when u get them installed. Midbass department the krx2 is for sure stronger, but the highs to me s5t least, i prefer the flax. Keeping in mind they r two separate price tiered vehicles.


----------



## groberts (Dec 14, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> Im assuming from your description of the top end difference between the two the demo was in a sound room on a board? Let me know how it sounds in a car when u get them installed. Midbass department the krx2 is for sure stronger, but the highs to me s5t least, i prefer the flax. Keeping in mind they r two separate price tiered vehicles.


Yes that is true. But I also heard a set of FLAX 3 Ways installed in a vehicle. They were smooth and very musical. I am not discounting nor dismissing them. But I do prefer punchy mid bass (I am a professional bass player) and I also have lost some top end of my hearing range, so the added detail and air I heard from the KRX2 Tweeters was much more to my liking.

I am also deploying an Audison Bit One DSP, so I will be able to time align and EQ for my car environment. Yes, the KRX2's are a lot pricier, but I got a killer deal from a seller online looking to liquidate. $650 for a brand new set of KRX2's. Couldn't pass that up.


----------



## Gmc_dippin (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice build


----------



## cheerguyhpu (Aug 3, 2014)

Great review on the flax speakers. I have 2 sets of the 3 ways in my car. I have noticed that the 3 way mid bass is definitely different from the fx and f 2 way sets. The mid bass in my car is incredible. I absolutely would put them up against the krx in that aspect. As for the sonic signature of these sets they are definitely unique in sound. I had an audio engineer sit in my car for an hour listening to music he was familiar with. He was blown away at the quality of sound. And at that point my car was unprocessed. I am impressed beyond belief with these components. They are worth the money in my opinion.


----------

